# Disable Alarm on 2006 Xtrail.



## Twistkow (Aug 30, 2012)

My alarm goes off randomly for no reason. I have checked the batteries in the key fob and they are fine and I have taken the battery out of the key fobs making them unuseable but the alarm still goes off. I have taken the car to the dealer and they advise they could find nothing wrong. They did indicate that it might be a sensor but they were unsure and advised it could take hours to try and locate it. I would like to disable the alarm but the deal tells me that can't be done. I find that hard to believe.

Does anyone know how to disable the alarm on a 2006 XTrail?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't think it can be done, if it's similar to US vehicles, but we don't have Xtrails here in the US, so I can't be sure. That said, I've seen a lot of similar issues on other Nissans due to bad lock switches (sensors) on the driver door. It may be something you want to check; you'll have to remove the interior door panel, though, to access it.


----------



## Twistkow (Aug 30, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> I don't think it can be done, if it's similar to US vehicles, but we don't have Xtrails here in the US, so I can't be sure. That said, I've seen a lot of similar issues on other Nissans due to bad lock switches (sensors) on the driver door. It may be something you want to check; you'll have to remove the interior door panel, though, to access it.


Thanks. The dealer started to look at the sensors and did the driver's side door as they thought that would be the one with the problem but stopped at that point telling me that this could be a very expensive search. The crazy thing is that the alarm wont go off for a week and then 6 times in one day. The only other thing that is odd is that it only goes off during the day, thank goodness.


----------

